# Changing speeds on a Logan 200



## DanGraves (Feb 21, 2013)

I have just got a Logan 200 and have never run one like it. I have the instructions for it and have totally dismantled it and cleaned it up.When I got it, it had no belt for the pulley and I have purchased the type that you can make it to size. Will have to here the click click when it rotates but that's OK.  It came with a busted bearing housing that fits around the lead screw that is bolted on the carriage apron. Hope I can find one. 
I have a question about how to change the belt speed on the spindle. On my Southbend I can flip a lever and slide the belt where I need it but I dont understand this one. It has very little play and I dont see any way for the tension (unless I make it tight, then how do I change speeds?). I know the motor weight keeps tension on the other belt but don't see it making tension on the flat belt. There has been damage to the counter shaft bracket and it has been brazed but you can see they did not get it into its true position. I have yet to cut and fit the belt as I dont know what tension to put on it. Here are some photo's of it (excuse the dirty shop)


----------



## burnrider (Feb 21, 2013)

My 200 was reconfigured for power long before I got it. 

 This much I'm sure of: the motor to first flat belt is a unit to itself, with tension adjustable for the motor belt only. Might be a v belt. That whole unit should be on pivot to tip forward, loosening the flat belt so you can quickly change speeds. I can see a pivot axle low across the jackshaft flat pullies. There must be an adjustable cam system so you can flip a lever for it. 

Years ago I got a synthetic belt made for it and replaced the headstock bearings. They do last forever, but leather gives a better grip. Never bothered with it since. Other 200 series owners likely have an original for picture posting.

Did you get a Christmas gear tree for threading? I see the OEM gear change chart on the casting door.


----------



## DanGraves (Feb 21, 2013)

No I did not get any change gears with it. I hope to find some soon.  I see no levers to flip and there is only about 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch play in the shaft with the cone in the motor stand????? I cant figure it out.  I also cant be sure if every thing was on the machine when I bought it. I am itching to run it but wont until I know how to do this as I dont want to cut the belt wrong.


----------



## DanGraves (Feb 21, 2013)

Talk about a light coming in your head!!!!!!!!!!! I had to run to my shop and look and sure nuff, there is the system in place. I wondered what that adjusting nut and bolt was for. CluelessNewB thank you so much for that tip. I was worried that something was missing. I think I should have your name and maybe your name should be SPOT-ON. Now I cant wait to get out to the shop in the morning. 
)


----------



## burnrider (Feb 21, 2013)

This site is really coming along.


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you found the fix.  Have had my 820 since 1982 and would never part with it as it is my go to as they say.  Nice unit, lots of accessories available and you can talk to Mr. Logan at Logan Actuators if you wish.  I refer to mine as "My Baby".

Enjoy, you *WILL* love it.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

DanGraves said:


> Talk about a light coming in your head!!!!!!!!!!! I had to run to my shop and look and sure nuff, there is the system in place. I wondered what that adjusting nut and bolt was for. CluelessNewB thank you so much for that tip. I was worried that something was missing. I think I should have your name and maybe your name should be SPOT-ON. Now I cant wait to get out to the shop in the morning.
> )



He must have sent you a PM?
So it is supposed to tension as you close the cover correct?
My 84 TLC-2136 is not like that, but I understand the 200 is.
How is this lathe coming?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 3, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> He must have sent you a PM?
> So it is supposed to tension as you close the cover correct?
> My 84 TLC-2136 is not like that, but I understand the 200 is.
> How is this lathe coming?
> ...



No it wasn't a PM just a lost post (no need to go into details).  Anyway here is a copy of the diagram that I posted, it is a page from the 820 User and parts manual showing the pin #366 in the cover that tensions the belt.


----------



## notqwik (Aug 10, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> No it wasn't a PM just a lost post (no need to go into details).  Anyway here is a copy of the diagram that I posted, it is a page from the 820 User and parts manual showing the pin #366 in the cover that tensions the belt.



Thanks for detailing what tightens the belt, I could not figure this out on mine, since it came with out a belt cover.


----------

